
Announcing Dart 2 Optimized for Client-Side Development - yoquan
https://medium.com/dartlang/announcing-dart-2-80ba01f43b6
======
yoquan
Google currently seem to be pushing on Dart and Flutter [1] as a new mobile
development platform. Its appeal is the support for both prominent mobile OS,
Android/iOS and the promising new one Fuschia [2].

[1] [https://flutter.io/](https://flutter.io/) [2]
[https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/](https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/)

~~~
yoquan
Oops, this has been posted several time before, eg.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16440516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16440516)

So, to add some new value for someone coming along accidentally, I would point
out that Dart has native support for reactive stream [3], along with
additional reactivex/rxdart [4], which makes it comfortable to adopt to
current reactive trending.

[3] [https://www.dartlang.org/tutorials](https://www.dartlang.org/tutorials)
[4] [https://github.com/ReactiveX/rxdart](https://github.com/ReactiveX/rxdart)

